# Fraps Mini Ruckler und Frame Drops



## Pento (23. September 2014)

Hallo Liebe PC-Games Gemeinde,

Ich habe ein Problem dass noch nicht so lange besteht und zwar Ruckelt bei mir Fraps. Ich habe meist Konstant 120-150 in der Aufnahme ABER es gibt Mini Ruckler jede 10 Sekunden in etwa die das Spielen unmöglich machen. diese Ruckler geben ein kleines Standbild und meine FPS gehen runter auf 80, nach dem Ruckler schnellen sie wieder hoch auf die 120-150 FPS. Bei Dxtory besteht das Problem dass die Aufnahme erst ungefähr 20 Sekunden bei 120 FPS bleibt und dann auf 40 Runter geht und NICHT wieder hochgeht (höchstens auf 60). Ich habe jetzt den PC schon Mindestens 2-3 Jahre und war schlichtweg immer zufrieden aber seid neustem sind diese Ruckler mit Fraps und Dxtory bei JEDEM Spiel ob es CoD oder Minecraft ist, es ist egal. Früher (wo ich den PC bekam) konnte ich ohne Probleme mit 120 FPS in Fraps aufnehmen. Also liegt es denke ich nicht an der Festplatte (Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD) Ich habe letzten Freitag den PC neu aufgesetzt und dann ging es auf ein mal, konnte mit 60 FPS ohne Ruckler aufnehmen (Video: ✿ Minecraft - OneInTheChamber ✿ Schlechte Neuigkeiten..✿ - YouTube) Aber ich habe dann die 157 Windows Updates Installiert und wollte dann erst Sonntag wieder aufnehmen aber diese Ruckler waren wieder da. Ich hoffe jemand kennt sich hier damit aus. Ich verlink hier noch meinen PC:

- ATELCO 4gamez! Intel Core i7-3770K: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör (NEUPREIS: 1299)


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2014)

Also, ohne Fraps-Aufnahmen laufen die Spiele einwandfrei? und es ruckelt dann beim Spielen, oder ruckelt es nur später in der Aufnahme? Sind die Ruckler auch in der Aufnahme zu sehen? 


Schalt am besten Mal alles ab, was nebenbei läuft und stören KÖNNTE, auch Virenscanner, Maussoftware usw. - Treiber sind ALLE aktuell? Mainboard, Grafik, Sound...? Hast Du noch eine zweite Festplatte, vlt auch extern?


----------



## Pento (23. September 2014)

Ja ich habe eine 500 GB Festplatte extern (TOSHIBA) Die Spiele laufen außerhalb der Aufnahme Einwandfrei und Ruckelfrei. Die Ruckler sieht man in der Aufnahme. Treiber sind alle Aktuell und Manuell runtergeladen.


----------



## BiJay (23. September 2014)

Probier mal auf einer anderen Festplatte (falls vorhanden) deine Aufnahmen zu speichern, solche Miniruckler sind eigentlich typisch dafür, dass die Festplatte zu lange braucht, um etwas zu lesen/schreiben. Was die Windows-Updates daran ändern, kommt mir jetzt nicht in den Sinn. Wo ist denn das Spiel und die Windows-Partition gespeichert? Ich hoffe doch nicht auf der gleichen Festplatte wie die Aufnahmen. Wenn doch, könnte schon eine simple Defragmentierung weiterhelfen.


----------



## Pento (23. September 2014)

Alles ist auf einer Festplatte Installiert so wie ab dem Zeitpunkt wo ich meinen PC bekommen habe, und früher hat es eigentlich auch Funktioniert. Die Externe Festplatte ist ziemlich schwach ungefähr 2 mal so schlecht wie meine Hauptfestplatte (Hauptfestplatte: 140 MB/SEC Extern: 60 MB/SEC).


----------



## BiJay (23. September 2014)

Es ist nicht sehr hilfreich, wenn drei unterschiedliche Dinge auf der gleichen Festplatte ihre Finger im Spiel haben (Windows, Spiel, Aufnahme). Wenn eine Defragmentierung nicht weitergeholfen hat, probier mal allein auf der externen aufzunehmen. Mit dxtory kannst du auch auf mehreren Festplatten gleichzeitig aufnehmen - das nimmt die Last von deiner Hauptfestplatte.


----------



## Pento (23. September 2014)

Okay werde es Morgen mal versuchen! Die Defragmentierung ist gerade bei Erfolgreich 9:0 %


----------



## Pento (23. September 2014)

So Defragmentierung ist beendet und ich kann jetzt komplett flüssig mit 30 FPS Aufnehmen 120-150 FPS Durchgehend ohne Ruckler, danke schon mal für diesen Tipp! Doch wenn ich mit 60 FPS Aufnehmen bleiben die Ruckler bestehen ich habe mal für 20 Sekunden 120 FPS und dann geht es wieder runter auf 60 (als wäre vSync an) das verstehe ich nicht bei 30 FPS bleiben die FPS doch auch in der Aufnahme bei 120-150.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2014)

Bei 30 FPS sind die Datenmengen, die Fraps speichert, viel geringer als bei 60 FPS, weil Fraps nur 30 Bilder pro Sekunde "abgreift" und speichert. Und das sind vlt die entscheidenden paar Megabyte/Sekunde, die die Platte nicht mehr schafft. 

Es ist nämlich auch so: eine Festplatte schreibt je nach dem, wo der Schreib/Lese-Arm sich befindet, mal schneller und mal langsamer - das können schon mal 70 MB/s vs 140 MB/s sein. Und du hast leider keinen Einfluss darauf, WO die Daten genau hinsollen. Vlt. hattest Du früher einfach nur "Glück", und es wurde da geschrieben, wo die Platte 140 MB/s schafft - und jetzt isses umgekehrt. 

Was Du mal checken kannst: wie groß werden denn die Videos für zB 10 Minuten Spielzeit? Wenn es zB 4 Gigabyte sind, dann sind das ca 4000 MB pro 10 Min, also 4000 MB pro 10x60 Sekunden = 4000 MB /  600 Sekunden = 6,7 MB/s. Das wäre also dann nicht zu viel, um für die Aufnahme Deine externe HDD zu nutzen, da die ja 20-30MB/s schafft.


Und teste auch mal die Aufnahmefunktion vom MSI-Aftrerburner - vlt sind das weniger MB/s, so dass es damit dann reicht.


----------



## Pento (24. September 2014)

MSI Afterburner ist flüssig und Ruckelfrei aber am Anfang Laggt es bei der Aufnahme und wenn man genau hinsieht gibt es Bildfehler. Früher vor 2-3 Monaten wo noch alles klappte, konnte ich auch mit der Internen HDD Aufnehmen. Habe gestern versucht die Videos auf die externe Speichern zu lassen, es ruckelte immer noch.


----------



## Pento (24. September 2014)

So 60 FPS Aufnahme läuft jetzt komplett flüssig da ich jetzt mal Max FPS in Minecraft auf 60 FPS gestellt habe aber wenn ich die Aufnahme starte flackert der Bildschirm wie verrückt und nach ner Zeit geht die Aufnahme von alleine aus?


----------



## Pento (24. September 2014)

So habe jetzt mal mit vSync ausprobiert, flackert zwar immer noch aber nur noch leicht. Liegt eventuell an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Ist das jetzt mit Fraps oder mit dem Afterburner - oder bei beidem? 

Mit dem Afterburner könntest Du checken, ob die Temp vlt zu hoch ist von der Graka


----------



## Pento (24. September 2014)

Testhu


----------



## Pento (24. September 2014)

So dass über mir war nur ein Test irgendwie wurde die Antwort nicht verschickt naja auf jeden Fall ist dieses Flackern nur bei Fraps. Mit vSync Flackert es nicht mehr soooo hart aber immer noch. GPU Auslastung liegt bei 40 bei der Aufnahme aber sie schlägt ab und an auf 90% aus. GPU Temperatur liegt bei ~40 Grad.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

hmm, es kann natürlich nur ein Mini-Treiberfehler oder Mini-Konflikt zwischen Software/Treiber/Virenscanner oder so sein - is halt die Frage, ob es sehr stört, wenn es nur ganz am Anfang mal flackert. Monitorkabel sitzt aber?


----------



## Pento (24. September 2014)

Ja habe 2 Monitore und bei beiden ist es so, aber dass mit den 60 FPS ist kein Zustand, die FPS bleiben (habe ich eben gemerkt) nicht auf 60 sondern fallen ab und zu auf 30-20FPS und so kann man gar nicht zocken. ✿ Minecraft - OneInTheChamber ✿ Schlechte Neuigkeiten..✿ - YouTube Dieses Video wurde kurz nach dem PC Reset am Freitag, da habe ich auch mi 60 FPS Ruckelfrei Aufnehmen können und alles war Tip Top doch dann am Sonntag wollte ich wieder Aufnehmen und diese Ruckler waren wieder da.Ich habe auch nur noch bei dem Shader Mod HÖCHSTENS 60 FPS, früher hatte ich ungefähr 180. Und auch nur wenn ich den Shader Mod anmache, ist die GPU direkt auf 99% Auslastung.


----------



## Pento (24. September 2014)

Dieses Flackern ist wie ich bemerkt habe nicht nur bei Minecraft sondern auch bei meinem Cam Programm. Wenn ich meine Cam Hoch und Ruckler wackle oder so, kommt dieses komische Flackern auch oder wenn ich YouTube Videos im Kleinformat angucke, da ist es auch und wenn ich dann Vollbild mache, ist es weg.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Also, check mal, ob wirklich ALLE Treiber aktuell sind. Und du hast auch wirklich nix nebenbei laufen, was schuld sein kann? Ist das mit zB YouTube mit allen Browsern so? Flash, Shockwave usw. auch aktuell?

Lass auch mal zB USB-Headset weg, wenn du da eines nutzt.


----------



## Pento (24. September 2014)

Habe kein Headset sondern ein Mikrofon mit Mischpult das angeschlossen ist, habe nebenbei nichts laufen außer Skype und den Browser, (Lief früher auch nebenbei) Flash letztens noch aktualisiert und was ist Shockwave? Nie von gehört.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Manche Videos nutzen den Shockwaveplayer.


Was ist denn, wenn Du es ohne Skype und Browser machst? Und vor allem: ohne den zweiten Monitor?


----------



## iPol0nski (25. September 2014)

Fraps ist im moment nicht so wirklich das beste Aufnahme Programm. Ich habe mit Fraps auch laggs und zwar dauerhaft, daher nehme ich dxTory damit läuft alles laggfrei


----------

